# 71 LeMans purchase possibility, help?



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello, different section of the forum. 

I am usually in the 04-06 GTO part but, I am selling the 04 and more than likely, buying this 71 LeMans: 1971 Pontiac LeMans Sport 400 (GTO/Chevelle/Muscle Car)

My question to all of you is; What are all of the things that I look for in purchasing a "restored" classic? I've had a classic before but, it was a VW Squareback and I know that thing was an electrical nightmare. Will I run into the same sort of thing here or are they pretty straight forward when it comes to electrical? 

I am handy and mechanically inclined so I'm not worried about working on anything.

Any "professional" opinions would be helpful. 

Thank you all! I also have pictures of the restoration process that were sent to me if you's like to see those as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If the rest of the restoration is as nice as those pictures, that is a really nice car. Priced cheap for what it is. I"d be interested. It may have 40 year old wiring, but the wiring isn't complex. With all the work the builder did, I'm sure he addressed the wiring. Good luck, nice ride.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree That's a nice looking ride, and if the whole car is as good as the photos imply, it's not going to need much. Even if you were to need to replace the entire electrical system (all the wiring harnesses) the only 'difficult' parts of the job are separating the big bulkhead connectors that go through the firewall to the fuse box, and pulling the dash forward to get access to the back side of it - and even those jobs aren't as 'bad' as working on a cramped late model car.

I'd be surprised though if the builder went to the trouble he did on all the things that show and then neglected the electrical.

I'd be curious about the details on the engine/drive train.

Bear


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Alright, I'll ask him more about the electrical. 

He said it's not numbers matching which, I'm not really all that worried about anyway. However, when it comes to the VIN plate I read somewhere that the rivets look like little flowers and not circles from the factory? Is this true? I'm going to have hime send me a picture of the VIN plate to confirm that.

Here are the pictures of the rest process:


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Correct. See post #6 in link.. Looks nice!
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1967-gto-vin-data-plate-38750/


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> Correct. See post #6 in link.. Looks nice!
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1967-gto-vin-data-plate-38750/


Thanks, that's actually the thread I read that a while back too.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It's a Lemans, why would he change vins to a Lemans? That is a really nice car.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

jetstang said:


> It's a Lemans, why would he change vins to a Lemans? That is a really nice car.


haha I'm not too sure. I just want some aspect of originality, I suppose.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I had my vin tag removed, stripped to bare aluminum, then clear coated, looks great. Guys threw some screws in it to hold it on. I have to wait til I get the hood off to rivet it back down. Like mine, may of removed it at the body shop for prep work.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a lot of car for the $$$, IMO. A ton of work went into it, and it looks like good quality work. You couldn't build one as nice for twice the price.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

jetstang said:


> I had my vin tag removed, stripped to bare aluminum, then clear coated, looks great. Guys threw some screws in it to hold it on. I have to wait til I get the hood off to rivet it back down. Like mine, may of removed it at the body shop for prep work.


That's true. I suppose it really doesn't matter much anymore, now that I think about it. I'm not really shooting for a classic, numbers matching car anyhow. 



geeteeohguy said:


> That's a lot of car for the $$$, IMO. A ton of work went into it, and it looks like good quality work. You couldn't build one as nice for twice the price.


Good to know, glad to get your opinion, thank you.


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like a steal I say go for it!


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Gotta sell the 04 first and I'll jump on it. Thanks guys!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hope you sell your '04 quick because that '71 may not last very long......


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

I typically shy away from Le Mans, but that one is really done nice!
Get it quick!


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> Hope you sell your '04 quick because that '71 may not last very long......


Me too! I have been keeping in touch with the owner and he has had interest but no one has come by to look at it yet. 



porkandbeans said:


> I typically shy away from Le Mans, but that one is really done nice!
> Get it quick!


I agree.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Trade him the 04.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

FlambeauHO said:


> Trade him the 04.


I tried that already haha 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice looking car, I noticed it's an A/C car but I don't see a compressor in the pictures.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

05GTO said:


> Nice looking car, I noticed it's an A/C car but I don't see a compressor in the pictures.


Yeah, he said that they have all the parts for the A/C to be re-installed and they'll go with the car but, it's they never put it back in. 

I wouldn't mind doing it myself.


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

I would check the rear clip on these cars, and not just the quarter panels. Take a real close look at the trunk. It looks like after reviewing more photos that the trunk is in great condition. Another area on these cars to look over closely is the glass channel to the rear window.

I've had a number of '68-72 GM A-bodies. I still have my '70 Buick Skylark coupe. These were really good cars. I know you will enjoy owning one of these. I like what you're looking at.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

extinctmake said:


> I would check the rear clip on these cars, and not just the quarter panels. Take a real close look at the trunk. It looks like after reviewing more photos that the trunk is in great condition. Another area on these cars to look over closely is the glass channel to the rear window.
> 
> I've had a number of '68-72 GM A-bodies. I still have my '70 Buick Skylark coupe. These were really good cars. I know you will enjoy owning one of these. I like what you're looking at.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Awesome, thank you! I'll check that out.


----------

